# sys-kernel/hardened-sources not updated in a while

## Lori

Stable hardened-sources were typically 1-2 releases behind stable gentoo-sources, but they haven't been updated in a long while. Did development stop on this front? Any updates to be expected soon?

----------

## depontius

There's a hardened-overlay, and things have been happening there.  I'm on the hardened mailing list, but don't have time to keep very close track of it.  From what I understand the hardened developers are rather time-constrained as well.  I'm under the impression that there will be some movement on hardened-sources over the next few months.

----------

## Rexilion

Hardened-sources have also been moved outside to the overlay from anarchy.

----------

